# Cinematic Studio Series Mini Demo[CSS/CSB/CSW] - Step Forward by Hyeon



## RMH (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello, All.
After the collection of my dream Cinematic Studio Series, I opened a partner channel on YouTube to start composing and arranging songs in earnestly. This channel will upload all the works that are made of midi from now on.

I wanted to use the new Woodwind, so I wrote a short song. How do you like it?


----------



## I like music (Jan 19, 2021)

RMH said:


> Hello, All.
> After the collection of my dream Cinematic Studio Series, I opened a partner channel on YouTube to start composing and arranging songs in earnestly. This channel will upload all the works that are made of midi from now on.
> 
> I wanted to use the new Woodwind, so I wrote a short song. How do you like it?



Really enjoyed this! In terms of preference, I'd love for the brass to have a tiny bit more room/air, but that's a super minor and personal thing.

Excellent stuff.


----------



## RMH (Jan 19, 2021)

I like music said:


> Really enjoyed this! In terms of preference, I'd love for the brass to have a tiny bit more room/air, but that's a super minor and personal thing.
> 
> Excellent stuff.


Thank you.😀
I lowered the volume overall for the bellance with stringed instruments, but I think it sounded like that.


----------



## I like music (Jan 19, 2021)

RMH said:


> Thank you.😀
> I lowered the volume overall for the bellance with stringed instruments, but I think it sounded like that.


Yep. Keep making more. Enjoying this very much.


----------



## AlvinSWong (Jan 19, 2021)

Great orchestration and composition! Sounds great without the need for a slosh of reverb. I like the multi camera cuts to the different clips and VSTs to show what was playing. Nice work!


----------



## RMH (Jan 19, 2021)

AlvinSWong said:


> Great orchestration and composition! Sounds great without the need for a slosh of reverb. I like the multi camera cuts to the different clips and VSTs to show what was playing. Nice work!


Thank you!


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 19, 2021)

It sounds really like game music from the past...
seqenced orchestra with no live... but it could be a song from the next JRPG....


----------



## RMH (Jan 19, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> It sounds really like game music from the past...
> seqenced orchestra with no live... but it could be a song from the next JRPG....


Thank you.
It's not a song that I made while thinking about game music. I just wanted to make a song using CS Series.😊


----------

